# Brown algae



## Timc46 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all 
I'm experiencing a similar issue but with brown algae. The tank is only a couple of months old just upgraded to a bigger one (800litres) never had a problem with the old tank transferred the original fx6 filter and added 2 aqua one 1250s with inline heaters was wondering if anyone could suggest anything as I never had this problem with my old tank. thought about seachem phosguard. Any ideas would be welcomed


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Similar to green or gray water? Brown algae is normally a coating on surfaces and not a tint to the water like single cell algae that causes green water. Bacteria in the water normally are a gray color, not brown. Brown algae thrives on silicates in the water, so filtering them out should help. However mechanically removing the brown algae is a direct way to remove silicates. Once you have retrieved what you can by hand or tool, get your Diatom filter ready, go in and scrub the remaining brown algae into the water and then strain it out with the Diatom.

When my wife and I competed in the Aquarium Beautiful competitions that used to be sponsored by our area fish clubs, nearly every entrant had a Vortex Diatom filter to "polish" their aquarium water for the judges and the public.

A brown tint to the water is probably not brown algae, but instead the most common cause is tannins leaching from driftwood or Indian almond leaves. Activated carbon filtration will remove it, or if you are more patient, regular partial water changes.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's really common with new tanks. If you get a bristlenose pleco, have a little patience, and stay on top of your water changes, it will go away on its own in time.


----------



## Timc46 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bristlenose has been with the original tankmates for nearly two years everything has been transferred over from the original tank that never had this problem. I'm doing the same routine as I did previously just can't understand why after a couple of months it seems to be getting worse


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

As you can see, I had the same issue... Didn't change anything as far as water changes or filtration, just the three things I listed lol.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Brown algae is one of the first organisms to colonize a lifeless area. So it is natural succession for it to be replaced by other things over time. I'm not sure whether bristlenose plecos eat brown algae or simply detach it and it gets captured by filtration, not that it matters. Otocinclus catfish definitely eat it, but they are way too small to cohabit with most cichlids. Pads that absorb phosphorus may work, if they also absorb silicates. Brown algae uses silicates to build its body structure. That is the critical element to remove.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Had it ,been there, done that. I had it in my 90 when i moved to my new house. xtly the same stuff. Would show you, but my pics were on the now no famous photobucket. i had a post on this last year or so. The all dreaded DIATOMS...Time will cure, like above said ,also my common pleco grubd the stuff till it settled down.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

As others have said, it seems normal for new tanks. I just had it in my tank which is roughly 3-4 months old and after a little more than 2 weeks, it turned to green algae, which looks awesome. The fish seem to like it as well.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have it in one of my tanks. I set up two new tanks and only the one with sand in it has the problem.
I wonder if the Caribsea naturals contains silica. It's been set up for about 10 months and doesn't seem to be going away.
Somebody recommended that I use Flourish Excel at half the recommended dosage and the brown will turn green.
Has anybody tried this or would advise doing this?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, sand contains lots of silicates and brown algae need it to survive. Flourish wouldn't turn brown algae green, it would instead give a nutrient source for green algae to take over where the brown algae had been.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Yes, sand contains lots of silicates and brown algae need it to survive. Flourish wouldn't turn brown algae green, it would instead give a nutrient source for green algae to take over where the brown algae had been.


Thanks. In hindsight, I should have stuck with my playsand.
I won't waste my money on the Flourish.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I wouldn't dose flourish in an unplanted tank either, that's running a huge risk of having a ridiculous algal bloom and then you have a whole new set of problems lol. Just for future reference, pool filter sand is relatively cheap and doesn't require the washing that play sand does.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Is the new tank in a different location? Receiving more sunlight? Different lighting/photoperiod?

I've always found it correlates with light. Everyone on here will tell you it goes away and it's just part of setting up a new tank. IME, a bare bottom or sand substrate tank that receives only ambient light will stay diatom free. If that tank gets any sunlight (just a sliver) in a particular spot, the brown alagae starts to appear.

I have all my lighting pushed to the front of each tank. All decor facing the viewer develops the brown stuff. The same rocks covered in front, are spotless on the rear, where they receive very little ambient light. If for any reason I remove a light from a tank for an extended period of time, these diatoms die down.

Lucky for me I welcome all that growth. Gives it a natural look. Usually it turns into something different in an established tank. Very dark brown, bluish brown, purple. This can take years.

These are just my experiences.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have brown and green algae growth on one side glass panel of the aquarium but close to none on the opposite side. I assume it couldnt be lighting difference because lighting is equal on both ends. But, just found out that it is lighting due to difference in turbidity since one end with no algae growth is where my outtakes are.

more info here

https://www.cees.iupui.edu/research/alg ... oomfactors


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sunlight definitely can make the issue worse but I've gotten it in tanks with no direct sunlight only the LED's on a 10 hour lighting cycle and ambient room lighting. The light colors also play a role in algae growth, with blue inducing more in the instance of brown algae. I literally changed nothing with lighting, feeding, filtration or water changes and it did go away on its own. Maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones but from my understanding it's due to other forms of algae outcompeting it for nutrients and space. I now have green algae but it only survives in the places my plecos can't reach.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, brown algae thrives more in higher flow areas


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I wouldn't dose flourish in an unplanted tank either, that's running a huge risk of having a ridiculous algal bloom and then you have a whole new set of problems lol. Just for future reference, pool filter sand is relatively cheap and doesn't require the washing that play sand does.


I'll steer clear of the flourish. I actually think I have bba in the tank.
Pool filter sand is definitely silica based though isn't it?
I much prefer the look of playsand to pfs, plus, I wouldn't use pfs due it can be abrasive on some of the more delicate sandsifters gills.
I know that lots of people use and like it. It's just not for me.
I decided when I tore down and set back up my 210g that I would go all out and buy the expensive stuff. Shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

My tank with the brown algea is in the same spot that my Tropheus tanks were in and they had lush green algea growing in them despite the Trophs mowing it down.
I wonder if it's the 96w 10,000k CFL's that are doing it? The Troph tanks has 6,500k T5's.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ahh, I see what you mean about the sand. It's all about what's good for the fish and as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, or "beer holder" in some variations lol. How long is your light cycle? But yes the higher color temp will promote brown algae growth


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean about the sand. It's all about what's good for the fish and as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, or "beer holder" in some variations lol. How long is your light cycle? But yes the higher color temp will promote brown algae growth


Hmm. I just so happen to be holding a beer as we speak 

I usually turn the lights on around 5:00pm and then off at 10:00pm
I have a 4' tank in the same room and had to remove one of the 6500k bulbs to stop it turning green every three days.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Lol, must be nice, I've got a couple more hours at the plant before I get to have a beer! I'd get a timer and set it for a 10 hour light cycle and see if that helps. Fluorescent lighting seems to grow algae better than anything else


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Late to the party but I'm enjoying a cold Goose 8)

I like the PFS with Malawi stuff. Play sand looks great with wood and such for a CA/SA setup. Definitely going play with the larger Tang tank I've been planning for eons. Despite what you hear on YT or the net, I've never found it to clump. Smooth as silk. Gathers in the canisters but so does PFS.


----------

